# AllInOneWinePump vs Blichmann Pump



## StevieRay (May 28, 2013)

I am interested in getting a vacuum system primarily for degassing my wine. I am pretty new to the hobby (brewing beer for years though) and actually am stil working on my first three batches. I initially removed the gas using a drill and whip, but I am not sure that was real successful. I looked around and found a hand pump solution, and I was surprised at how much gas was still in the wine. That and I got tired of the hand pumping about 30 seconds after starting the effort. 

The two pumps I have found that look worthwhile are the Blichmann and the AllInOneWinePump. The Blichmann is sold by a local brew store and comes setup to pull gas from the wine (I think this pump is normally used for a wine press). It looks really well built, and it has a very nice inline valve to prevent liquid from get into the pump. I would have to add some stops and lines to set it up for degassing while racking, but that would be easy enough.

The AllInOne is what it says, it comes with everything. But, it is about $75 more, and it requires a more involved setup using a empty wine bottle as the check valve. It is primarily setup for degassing while racking and it comes with everything necessary to use it out of the box. 

Are there any recommendations for either pump? Or is it really just a matter of picking up which ever one has the best price? And I have read the information on AllInOne and the site states that degassing during racking is a much better way to degas wine. Would this audience agree? Or is it just as effective to put a pump on the carboy for 90 minutes?

And one last item. Like I said, I am a beer brewer. Is there anyway either one of these pumps could be used to rack beer? Or would the vacuum harm the beer since carbonation is a desired in a beer? I should point out that I run a keg system, so I don't carbonate naturally. 

Thanks!


----------



## Deezil (May 28, 2013)

I think you'd be ahead with the All-In-One

The "more involved set up" isnt any more complex than what you'd have to rig together to make the other one work safely.. And if I remember right, the All-In-One comes with an attachment to bottle as well

You'll still need racking canes and.. something else?.. with the All-In-One but its easier to pick those up locally anyway

And you could just smack the All-In-One on a carboy to degas it with racking, although if any form of vacuum pump is taking 90 minutes to degas a wine then something else is wrong in the situation  should take around 15-20 or so

If you dont naturally carbonate, then of course you could rack with either/any pump and carbonate later. I believe the All-In-One may have an attachment available adapted to beer bottles as well


----------



## dralarms (May 28, 2013)

I looked at cobbling something together, it was going to cost more after all the extra stuff was bought than what the AIO cost. And all I had to have for the AIO is a bottle and the racking cane that came with my wine making stuff.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 28, 2013)

Hi Stevieray

here are some threads about the Allinonewinepump that may answer some of your questions - It can transfer,degass,bottle, filter and there are attachments for beer bottling filling as well as custom made stoppers for barrel filling.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f84/degassing-all-one-wine-pump-36434/

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f52/all-one-beer-pump-36655/


If you have any questions or concerns please PM me and I will get back with you as soon as I am able


----------



## dangerdave (May 28, 2013)

I can't say enough good things about the AIO. I've had mine for nearly 2 1/2 years, and have racked, degassed, and/or bottled literally thousands of gallons of wine efficiently with Steve's wonderful product. Steve personally provides all the customer service himself, answering questions and providing solutions in a timely manner way beyond what you would ever expect from a typical small business owner.

Like I have said to others who have asked. You can't go wrong with the AIO. If you don't like it, I'll buy it from you myself.


----------



## Stressbaby (May 28, 2013)

I have the AiO. I believe that what you are calling a check valve is really the pressure relief valve. The AiO really doesn't have a check valve.

Degassing during racking is the way to go. If you get the AiO be sure to get the "falling film" degassing attachment. Also, Steve was happy to talk to me on the phone when I had a question.


----------



## FABulousWines (May 28, 2013)

In the short time that I have owned the all in one I have become a fanboy for sure. I don't know anything about the Blichmann, but if you are attempting to degas by creating a vacuum directly in the carboy please let me advise you against that. Not only is there the potential risk of implosion, but I think Steve has shown that degassing using the falling film technique is not only more efficient (removes more gas in less time) but it is also better for the pump.

As a testimony I can tell you I degassed some Riesling a week ago with two passes of the allinone and then added clearing agents. About 4 hours later and it was already very clear. It really works.

Like dralarms said, I looked into building my own setup and I really couldn't do it for less that what Steve is asking and mine would not have nearly looked as good either. It really is money well spent.

And oh yeah, I used the bottling accessory this weekend. What an ingenious technique that is!


----------



## StevieRay (May 28, 2013)

I have seen multiple references to the falling film technique. What exactly does that involve?

Thanks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 28, 2013)

StevieRay said:


> I have seen multiple references to the falling film technique. What exactly does that involve?
> 
> Thanks.



Please look on the review of the allinonewinepump it talks about it say around 3 pages back from the last one or you can go on my website under accessory it explains it as well as a photo


----------



## Pumpkinman (May 28, 2013)

StevieRay, I cannot begin to express how helpful the All In One Pump has made wine Making, and Home Brewing....but I'll try...lol

The All in one pump has saved me tons of time and saved my back from Lifting heavy carboys, to me, that is priceless in itself, not to mention the time saved when racking, and bottling, degassing - this is another great feature, you can literally taste the difference in the wine from pre degassing, to post degassing, it does such a thorough job, at times you would think that the wine has aged a few extra months! The optional filtering capability is just another great feature, not to mention the fact that you can use the All In One for Beer as well! 
I can bottle 4 cases of Home Brew in under 40 mins! 
The icing on the cake is the customer service, it is second to none in the customer service! From a small business owners perspective, Steve has one of the best customer service work ethics out there, always willing to help solve issues that are usually a result in operator error...LOL Steve noticed that I posted about my confusion after receiving the All in One for Christmas, Steve Called me later that evening, taking time away from his family to make sure that I was able to use the pump correctly....try to get that from Blichmann...LOL


----------



## Loner (May 28, 2013)

As a new user of the AIO I can attest its easy to use and works as advertised. I used it to rack degas and bottle over the weekend and the unit worked very well. Based on prior comments I expect to put many gallons through it. The degas feature alone makes it worth the price to me.


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 29, 2013)

In addition to the service, which is second to none, it is also well built. It has fallen off a 7ft shelve off a lower shelve and on to a cement floor and didn't even get a scratch! I guessing you're figuring out what the general consensus on this board is.


----------



## StevieRay (May 30, 2013)

Thank you for the input from everyone, I have learned a lot about vacuum pumps and the various uses, and in the end I simply bought a vacuum pump. The main reason was that I also acquired a check valve at the same time that simplified the setup (no wine bottle overflow necessary), and accordingly reduced the cost. I did have to drill out one cork to complete the setup for racking, but that was pretty easy. I am glad that I finally have a vacuum pump setup, now I can't wait to try out the wine! 

Thanks!


----------

